# Cindy Hiemenz and von Fenwald Kennels



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has run across a breeder named Cindy Hiemenz who used to operate here in Illinois under the name of von Fenwald Kennels. I heard she is in Texas now *** removed by Admin***

**Note: attacking breeders is not allowed on the site. **


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Not sure what you are getting at here?


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I know Cindy. You are more then welcome to pm me if you would like.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

I would like to clarify that the remainder of my sentence, which was removed by the administrator, was not intended as an attack. I was simply stating a fact in the legal record. The reason I posted the question is that there have recently been a number of new members who are searching for breeders with the intent of adopting their first GSD puppy. This breeder advertised extensively on many dog-related sites at one time (not sure if she still does) and I wanted prospective owners to have more information about her than I did when I first visited her. I knew enough about GSDs and raising puppies to know that the situation was wrong, and I didn't buy from her. 

Knowledge is a good thing, especially when making a commitment for the life of a dog. I made a previous post in this section asking for info. about adult dogs from my own breeder for the sake of learning more than I had from our visits--and for the purpose of better understanding my own dog. If you read that, you will see that the language was not inflammatory. Neither was the language with which I had finished the sentence on the original post about Cindy Hiemenz. **comment removed by Admin** That is significant information worth sharing for the record. 

As for the offer to send a PM, thank you, but I really wanted to share information with the broader membership.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a high respect for the dogs that Fenwald kennel was breeding approximately 10 years ago. I know the lines and the dogs were nice dogs. Don't know Cindy personally.


----------

